# Philips Flatscreen HD Ready Tv



## wilder (May 13, 2009)

Hi, (not sure if i have posted this in the right section)

I have a Philips TV which is 18 months old... A few weeks ago it started to turn its self on and off randomly and changing channel... However it wasnt on a regular basis so we ignored the problem as we wasn't sure what it was...

However recently it as started to do it all the time to a point where you cant watch the tv at all... We've tried leaving the tv off over night, by the mains... Changing the batteries in the remote and all the other usual things... Nothing as worked so far... I was wondering if anyone could help me??

The model of the tv is
:- 26PFL5522D/05
The serial number is
:- HJ3A0747359754


----------

